
Django Djumpstart: Build a To-do List in 30 Minutes - chaostheory
http://www.sitepoint.com/article/build-to-do-list-30-minutes
======
lazyant
I kind of like this one better:
[http://showmedo.com/videos/video?name=1100000&fromSeries...](http://showmedo.com/videos/video?name=1100000&fromSeriesID=110)

------
babul
There are newer tutorials on youtube!

~~~
babul
But this is still good to get started.

